# 'classic' skin and smilies



## 661-Pete (27 Sep 2010)

I've switched to the new (old?) option 'classic' skin and it makes working a little bit easier under tacky old IE6 (yes! I'm still stuck with it at work for I don't know how much longer ).

When typing a post could we possibly have the smiley panel displayed in the same way as the old forum - i.e. above or below the posting window, not alongside? I'm still having problems with not being able to see all the smileys even after clicking 'Show All'. And I still have the problem of the text I'm typing 'disappearing' under the smiley window. I know you've said you're not going to spend time addressing IE6 problems, but I thought I'd ask...


----------



## rusky (6 Oct 2010)

When I post a reply, the smily panel is empty & only populates when I click the cmily icon above the free text area.


----------



## rusky (6 Oct 2010)

Thus...


----------



## Shaun (7 Oct 2010)

661-Pete said:


> When typing a post could we possibly have the smiley panel displayed in the same way as the old forum - i.e. above or below the posting window, not alongside? I'm still having problems with not being able to see all the smileys even after clicking 'Show All'. And I still have the problem of the text I'm typing 'disappearing' under the smiley window. I know you've said you're not going to spend time addressing IE6 problems, but I thought I'd ask...



I can't change the location of the smilies, sorry.

The missing / blank smiley panel is something I'm still looking into. I suspect I may have caused it when trying to optimise the javascript executing, so that may get fixed soon.

The disappearing text, and other oddities of the editor are not IE6 specific really - they're down to IPS building their own editor and it having a few "niggles". I understand that they are replacing the editor with an industry standard one in a future update (_I expect this will be in 3.2 where they are introducing a number of other changes/features too_). This won't be for a few months though, so hang in there and it should be "cured" eventually. 




rusky said:


> When I post a reply, the smily panel is empty & only populates when I click the cmily icon above the free text area.



See above.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## rusky (7 Oct 2010)

Can I draw your attention to this...<br><br>&nbsp;


----------



## potsy (7 Oct 2010)

rusky said:


> When I post a reply, the smily panel is empty & only populates when I click the cmily icon above the free text area.



Been like this for a while for me,getting used to it now.
Yet when I went back to IE7 it seemed OK



but is oh so slow.


----------



## Shaun (8 Oct 2010)

For some reason IE7 _does_ go slower - it did for me at home, so I upgraded to IE8. I really don't know why though, sorry.

I'm currently without internet at home so I won't be able to look at this properly until early next week, but I am going to try and upload the original files for the editor in case the changes I made have screwed it up.

After that, I'll need to review the Javascript calls in the main templates.

I'll post an update as/when I think I've got this licked.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## 661-Pete (11 Oct 2010)

Ah! Thanks for the reply (thought this one had gone to sleep!) ... will await with interest the promised improvements to the editor and smiley pane. The editor quirks certainly can be a nuisance at times, especially when editing a previously-submitted post you find yourself typing 'blind'. I've found that clicking on the 'use full editor' button seems to clear it. But I don't have the problem with IE8.


----------

